# Detailing World at Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Yes we will be at Waxstock - We will have stock of Led lenser + DW stickers etc - Some soft 99 products to name a few things 

Make sure you check the stand out as we have some Prizes which hopefully include the chance to win a polisher, wax and lots more :thumb:

Come and meet some of the team 

See you all there :thumb:


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Will there be any key rings available?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Hope you have plenty of Glaco


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sludge59 said:


> Will there be any key rings available?





Jord said:


> Hope you have plenty of Glaco


Yes there will be keyrings and should be glaco


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

What is Waxstock?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

A detailing based show, loads of info on it on its website and is this very section..


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Firstly thanks Bill for the opportunity! And yes there will be Glaco of both size. Probably total of 30-40 (Ultra Glaco) piece up for grab at £15 and £10 for ultra Glaco. Mirror Zero Coat will remain the same price due to stock limited at £9. We will try to find a mirror to demonstrate the ability of Glaco Mirror coat zero if possible!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Any DW clothing gonna be on sale?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Due to limited space don't think we will have clothing but you can get shirts etc from the shop in merchandise section


----------

